# Masterbuilt MES 130B Digital Electric Smoker



## MNholla (May 23, 2019)

Is on sale on Amazon for $170

Is this discounted enough for me to pull the trigger w/o regret?


----------



## krj (May 23, 2019)

Okay, so here's my little thing about regrets. Would you have regrets about buying it at full price? If so, why even consider buying it at all? Don't get me wrong, I know money can be tight. Believe me, I know this. But if you don't think an item, any item, is worth the full price then maybe there is a better option out there. Also, I'm not bashing bargain/sale shoppers, I do it myself. But if you truly think you'd regret a purchase at full price, I believe you shouldn't buy it period.


----------



## mosparky (May 23, 2019)

Only you can decide. You might find a better price if you wait and could loose a lot of smoking time waiting to save an extra $20.
 If money is the thing, watch your local Craigslists or Facebook Marketplace. It is buyer beware, but sometimes, so is buying new. At least new has warranty.


----------



## chew2475 (May 23, 2019)

MNholla said:


> Is on sale on Amazon for $170
> 
> Is this discounted enough for me to pull the trigger w/o regret?



Wish you lived closer to CT as I have a brand new one still in the box that I am selling for $150.00.  Don't know if you have a BJ's store near you but they have it for $160.00


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Now that Masterbuilt has their new models out they will start discontinuing the older ones. I would save up and get the 40" if possible. So much more versatile.


----------



## MNholla (May 23, 2019)

I guess regret was the wrong word to use. I have been keeping my eye on digital smokers for about six months now waiting for them to go on some sort of sale. The Amazon price is the lowest that I have seen it go down. 

I cook for very small crowds and don't need anything too big.


----------



## foamheart (May 23, 2019)

Just some things to think about......

A full rack of spare ribs must be either cut in 1/2 or circled to fit in that smoker.








Brisket is the same way, you might be able to wedge a flat only catty cornered into a 30.
Great for chickens and small turkeys, but a big family Thanksgiving, I don't think so, ('Course 13 to 15 lb turkeys are all the rage these days you get more dark meat with two).
Its the perfect size as a starter for a young  family. You will after a year or so wish you'd got a 40.
Also know that if a smoke ring is important, that smoke kissed red meat near the meat's edge, you are not going to see it. Electrics don't act like a firebreather.

All that being said, I like my 30. but I also have a 40. I also have standard fire-breather pits also. For Chickens while learning, its perfect. For a boston butt, its great. Its just large pieces of meat do not always fit well.

Also realize, we are currently in a trade war with the country where these smokers come from.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 23, 2019)

If you go purely by price, it's a good deal.

That said..as Foamy pointed out ..well size wise you want a 40 if you like doing ribs etc.

Nothing wrong with doing ribs in half racks though, and I'm sure you can make a hundred pork butts in it with no regrets :)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Exactly what foamhart just said. Full spatchcocked birds, racks of ribs, whole briskets, half size steam pans, etc...all fit in the 40. I smoked on a 30 for years before upgrading to a 40 and its a world of difference. Just something to think about.

That being said $170 seems like a good price. Check and see if they have any open boxed ones. I buy "amazon warehouse" items all the time and have never had a problem.


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2019)

I have the mes30, it's big enough for what I do, as said above I don't mind cutting ribs in half, I consider it portion control.  i've learned to live by the saying I would rather live to regret something I did, then regret something I didn't do. but that's me.


----------



## kmbelt81 (May 23, 2019)

You will regret not getting the 40" one.

Academy Sports has the 140B for $199.
SamsClub has the 145B for $199 also.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 23, 2019)

That is a good price.  
With that said, I too considered a smaller smoker. 
Then I decided I would rather have a larger smoker and not need it than to need a larger smoker and not have it.


----------



## PAS (May 23, 2019)

If there is a Lowes near by they have it (MES 130B) for $149. sale ends May 29


----------



## MNholla (May 23, 2019)

Strange. I looked it up at my local Lowe's and it is $189


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

I'm not even real sure how many years I've had my MES 30--but lots.  I've never once regretted not getting a MES 40.  Normally there's just Miss Linda and me, sometimes 3 or 4 extras, so the 30 is plenty big enough for us.  
A ten pound spatchocked turkey fits just fine.  Brisket, I have to separate the flat from the point and then cook the point on the rack above the flat, works perfectly.  I've done countless butts, bacon, Canadian bacon, snack sticks, jerky, multiple tenderloins, full loins, and anything else I wanted to smoke.  All in my MES 30.  
I love it.
Gary


----------



## sigmo (May 23, 2019)

My experience is that the 40" units are a better size for me.  For one thing, I normally use some foil baffles to get the smoke to flow upward through and around the meats more uniformly.  And it is nice to have the extra shelf space just for the smoke deflectors and for drip-catchers, etc.  I can "waste" the top and bottom racks and still have two full racks for whatever I'm smoking and get really even well-mixed smoke distribution around the meat.

So I recommend getting a larger smoker than you think you'll need.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 23, 2019)

I would also consider craigslist.  I see smokers on there all of the time.  I think people get into smoking/grilling with the best of intentions, and then give up at some point.


----------



## chopsaw (May 23, 2019)

MNholla said:


> Strange. I looked it up at my local Lowe's and it is $189


They don't always put the sale price in store / online so make sure you ask or check the flyer .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

sigmo said:


> My experience is that the 40" units are a better size for me.  For one thing, I normally use some foil baffles to get the smoke to flow upward through and around the meats more uniformly.  And it is nice to have the extra shelf space just for the smoke deflectors and for drip-catchers, etc.  I can "waste" the top and bottom racks and still have two full racks for whatever I'm smoking and get really even well-mixed smoke distribution around the meat.
> 
> So I recommend getting a larger smoker than you think you'll need.




Right, and by the same token-----I never use the bottom rack, because it's too close to the heating element.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

MNholla said:


> Is on sale on Amazon for $170
> 
> Is this discounted enough for me to pull the trigger w/o regret?




Let's put it this way:
When I started smoking, I bought the MES 30 to save money $149.
Then less than a year later I bought the MES40, because I had to cut Ribs in half, cut briskets in half, and I made 10 pounds of Beef sticks & could only get 7 pounds in the little MES 30, plus my MES 40 had a window & a remote control.
So instead of saving money by getting the small one, I ended up losing $99 when I sold the MES 30 for $50.

Bear


----------



## Jonok (May 23, 2019)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/app/d/burnsville-masterbuilt-40-electric/6888524193.html
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/d/saint-paul-masterbuilt-electric-smoker/6869383743.html[URL]https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/eden-prairie-masterbuilt-smoker/6865813012.html[/URL]

Guarantee any of these guys would jump at -$50 from their asking price...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

Jonok said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/app/d/burnsville-masterbuilt-40-electric/6888524193.html
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/d/saint-paul-masterbuilt-electric-smoker/6869383743.htmlhttps://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/eden-prairie-masterbuilt-smoker/6865813012.html
> 
> Guarantee any of these guys would jump at -$50 from their asking price...




The second & third ones there I would stay away from for any price.
They appear to be Generation #2 Units.

Bear


----------



## Jonok (May 23, 2019)

I have only ever had Sam's club iterations (3 going now, all 40" on legs, and 3 that I wore out and were replaced under warranty) I bow to your expertise in this matter Bear!)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

Anyone interested can check my two Links below:
One tells my thoughts on each Generation MES.
And the other shows how to tell them apart.

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)
MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 23, 2019)

I can certainly vouch for the Gen 2 as a piece, unless you do mods.
PID was a must for this unit, which was another $160. I do like it now but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------

